# Upload Und Doch Keine Aktualisierung



## Eirikraude (9. September 2006)

Ahoi,

ich habe seit gestern Nacht das Problem, dass Blasc zwar sagt "Erfolgreich" bzw. wenn ich es so versuche "keine neuen Daten gefunden"

Ich habe schon den Cache des Browsers gelöscht, aber leider brachte das nichts ;(

Auch habe ich mir eine "möglicherweise" neue Version installiert, aber das Problem besteht weiter.

Wer kann helfen?


PS: Bei Blasc-Download sollte vielleicht auch die Versionsnummer und ggf. VÖ-Datum gezeigt werden, damit lässt sich dann leichter erkennen, welche aktuell ist!


----------



## Roran (9. September 2006)

Eirikraude schrieb:


> Ahoi,
> 
> ich habe seit gestern Nacht das Problem, dass Blasc zwar sagt "Erfolgreich" bzw. wenn ich es so versuche "keine neuen Daten gefunden"
> 
> ...


BLASC Symbol in der Taskleiste rechts Klicken und INFO klicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eirikraude (9. September 2006)

Es ist immer wieder schön zu sehen, dass es Leute gibt die nicht alles aufmerksam lesen und dann nur DÜNNPFIFF von sich geben!!

Allgemeine Regel:
Lesen -> Denken -> Schreiben!

Da steht:
PS: Bei Blasc-Download sollte vielleicht auch die Versionsnummer und ggf. VÖ-Datum gezeigt werden, damit lässt sich dann leichter erkennen, welche aktuell ist.

Zur Erklärung, für die mit DünnPfiff zwischen Lesen und Schreiben:
Deine Variante lässt erkennen, welche man installiert hat... das habe ich nicht angesprochen! 
Nun noch mal lesen:
_Bei Blasc-Download sollte vielleicht auch die Versionsnummer und ggf. VÖ-Datum gezeigt werden, damit lässt sich dann leichter erkennen, welche aktuell ist._
Die Analyse:
1. _Blasc-Download_ ist eine Seite und kein Progamm
2. _damit lässt sich dann leichter erkennen, welche aktuell ist_ und nicht welche installiert ist!


Aber danke, deine Antwort hat mein Problem nicht mal im Ansatz gelöst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shedario (10. September 2006)

Hallo
ich kann dir zwar nicht helfen bei deinem Problem aber ich kann sagen 

das ich genau das gleiche Problem habe, meine chars werden einfach nicht mehr aktualisiert.

Alle sind seit 3 Tagen auf ihrem alten stand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dazu muss ich noch sagen das ein Rechtsklick auf mein Blasc symbol nichts bringt, denn dort kann ich nichts einsehen oder auswählren oder gar sonstiges.

Kennt jemand vll eine Hilfestellung dafür ?

und sry aber seit der neuen seite sieht man nun wirklich nicht ob ihr einupdate eingeführt habt oder nicht...


----------



## Minotaurus (10. September 2006)

Hey!

Bei mir das gleiche Problem:

Caracter werden zwar erfolgreich übertragen,   aber nicht aktualisiert.

habs sogar schon mit neuen Caracteren (neuer Account) versucht;   Übertragung erfolgreich.

Keine Aktualisierung;

wenn ich nochmal übertragen will, schreibt er:  Daten wurden nicht akktualisiert, da sie sich nicht geändert haben.



Denke: Daten werden richtig übertragen,  aber nicht auf die HP eingefügt.


----------



## Shedario (10. September 2006)

per manuellen upload ist es möglich


----------



## Eirikraude (10. September 2006)

Danke, so geht das...

aber die dauerhafte Lösung ist das nicht...


----------



## Roran (10. September 2006)

Eirikraude schrieb:


> Es ist immer wieder schön zu sehen, dass es Leute gibt die nicht alles aufmerksam lesen und dann nur DÜNNPFIFF von sich geben!!
> 
> Allgemeine Regel:
> Lesen -> Denken -> Schreiben!
> ...


Dann schau dir mal die Grafik an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und ich erinner dich mal an DEINE Worte.
Lesen -> Denken -> Schreiben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eirikraude (10. September 2006)

Bekommst ein ganz DICKEN DAUMEN von mir...


warum liest du nicht, was ich geschrieben habe¿

ES GING UND GEHT UM DIE SEITE, wo der DL angeboten wird!
Nicht um die Infos von der Software selber!

Ach ja... wenn man darauf ( Aktuelle News --> BLASC News -->  BLASC Update 0.13.0...) klickt, landet man auf der NewsÜbersicht, wo KEIN WORT über ein UpDate steht...

ES GEHT UM EINE INFO AUF DER SEITE, nicht um den Clienten!

Danke, dass du versuchst es zu verstehen! Ich helfe gerne anderen, wenn diese nur DünnPfiff zwischen Lesen und Schreiben haben!



BACK2TOPIC

Das Problem wurde noch nicht gelöst, sondern bisher nur umgangen!


----------



## Papi (10. September 2006)

Die Aktualisierung geht bei mir und bei einem Bekannten, seit etwa einer Woche, auch nicht mehr. Manueller Upload bringt auch nichts. V.0.13.0 Build: 219

Selbst Die Visitenkarte von meinem Hauptchar funktioniert nicht, guckst Du unten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Seltsamerweise funktioniert die Signatur in einem anderen Forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Regnor (11. September 2006)

Guten Morgen


@Eirikraude
Die Versionsnummer wird noch auf die Downloadseite geschrieben, so das jeder Nutzer dort sehen kann ob er die aktuelle Version hat oder nicht. 
Laut BLASC wurde dein Char am 10.09 das letzte mal aktualisiert. Hast du das über den manuellen Upload gemacht oder hat sich dein Problem erledigt? Wenn nicht, schicke mir bitte den Inhalt deiner DEBUG.TXT (Liegt im BLASC Verzeichnis) als PM?

@Papi
Der Char Rexxar wurde am 08.09 das letzte mal aktualisiert. Hast du es dannach nochmal versucht? Kannst auch du mir dann eventuell den Inhalt deiner DEBUG.TXT (Liegt im BLASC Verzeichnis) als PM zuschicken?
Was das mit den Visitenkarten angeht (das die nicht aktuell sind), das liegt meißt am Cache. Lade die Seite einfach mal mit STRG+F5 neu. Dann sollte das funktionieren.


Gruß Regnor


----------



## Zap (11. September 2006)

Hallo,

die letzte Aktualisierung war laut meinem Profil hier am 2006-09-08 03:10:04 Uhr. Das ist leider falsch.

Ich war jedentag online und neue Daten wurden auch nach jedem Programmende normal aktualisiert - behauptete zumindest die Anzeige.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was kann man tun damit es wieder so hübsch funktioniert wie zuvor?

PS: Ja, ich habe den Client auch schon neu installiert und die Einstellungen kontrolliert.


----------



## Rascal (11. September 2006)

Hallo

Kannst du bitte mal deine BlascProfiler.lua posten?
Du findest diese in deinem WoW-Ordner unter ...\WTF\Account\<Accountname>\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua

So Long
Ras


----------



## Ehnix (11. September 2006)

*Gleiches Problem*

Der BLASC-Client gibt an, dass das PRofil korrekt aktualisiert wurde,
allerdings wurde der Char auch Stunden und Tage später nicht
aktualisiert.

Heute morgen habe ich einen manuellen Upload vorgenommen,
der direkt geklappt hat.

Danach habe ich mich noch einmal eingeloggt und die Taschen
etc. geöffnet, WOW beendet und BLASC die Daten noch einmal
übertragen lassen. Allerdings scheint die automatische 
Aktualisierung nicht geklappt zu haben.

Zur Fehlersuche anbei die Config und die debug.txt


Config:

```
BLASC_SaveLocs = 1;
BLASC_DEBUG = nil;
BLASC_DoScanRecipe = 1;
BLASC_DoScanTalents = 1;
BLASC_DoScanEquipment = 1;
BLASC_DoScanBank = 1;
BLASC_DoScanInventory = 1;
BLASC_DoScanGold = 1;
BLASC_DoScanBasic = 1;
BLASC_CHARS = {"Kaufnix@Arygos","Ehnix@Arygos"};
```

Debug:

```
11.09.2006 09:34:58<<- BLASC Version: 0.13.0 Build:219
11.09.2006 09:34:58<<- Lade Build Version von WoW
11.09.2006 09:34:58->> WoW Build Version: 5595
11.09.2006 09:34:58->> Programm gestartet
11.09.2006 09:34:58->> Timer:1000
11.09.2006 09:34:58->> WoWFileName: D:\games\WOW-demo\wow.exe
11.09.2006 09:34:58->> Autoupdate: -1
11.09.2006 09:34:58->> Modus: 15
11.09.2006 09:34:58->> Gold: 0
11.09.2006 09:34:59->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
11.09.2006 09:34:59->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
11.09.2006 09:34:59->>KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/knownID2.dat
11.09.2006 09:34:59->>LOCAL_BLASCLoader: BlascLoader.exe
11.09.2006 09:34:59->>FTPHost: 62.146.108.150
11.09.2006 09:34:59->>FTP_Anonym: 1
11.09.2006 09:34:59WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigeben
11.09.2006 09:34:59WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigegeben
11.09.2006 09:35:09->> Manueller Datenabgleich
11.09.2006 09:35:09<<- VERARBEITUNG BEGINNT
11.09.2006 09:35:09<<- Suche nach D:\games\WOW-demo\WTF\Account\EHNIX\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
11.09.2006 09:35:09<<- Datei gefunden D:\games\WOW-demo\WTF\Account\EHNIX\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
11.09.2006 09:35:09->> Suche abgeschlossen
11.09.2006 09:35:09->> Gefundende SavedVariables.lua: 1
11.09.2006 09:35:09->> Aktuelles Profil: EHNIX
11.09.2006 09:35:09->> Aktuelle Datei: D:\games\WOW-demo\WTF\Account\EHNIX\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
11.09.2006 09:35:09->> FTP: Connecting to 62.146.108.150.
11.09.2006 09:35:09->> FTP: Connected.
11.09.2006 09:35:10->> FTP: Connection established
11.09.2006 09:35:10<<- Erzeuge temporären Dateinamen
11.09.2006 09:35:10<<- Laden von ({89FF2B50-68F3-4EEE-A80E-33EA01675693}.lua)
11.09.2006 09:35:10<<- Upload der LUA Datei ({89FF2B50-68F3-4EEE-A80E-33EA01675693}.lua
11.09.2006 09:35:10FTPPREPUT Filename=D:\games\WOW-demo\BLASC\tmp\~tmpdata.dat   -- SERVERFILENAME={89FF2B50-68F3-4EEE-A80E-33EA01675693}.lua
11.09.2006 09:35:10->> FTP: Starting FTP transfer
11.09.2006 09:35:10FTPWORKBEGIN
11.09.2006 09:35:10FTPWORKS
11.09.2006 09:35:10FTPWORKD Datentransfer: 100% (Geschwindigkeit 0,00 KB/s )
11.09.2006 09:35:10FTPWORKE
11.09.2006 09:35:10FTPWORKEND
11.09.2006 09:35:10->> FTP: Transfer complete
11.09.2006 09:35:10FTPAFPUT
11.09.2006 09:35:10<<- Datei erfolgreich übertragen
11.09.2006 09:35:10->> FTP: Disconnecting.
11.09.2006 09:35:10->> FTP: Disconnected.
11.09.2006 09:35:10->> FTP: Connecting to 62.146.108.150.
11.09.2006 09:35:10->> FTP: Connected.
11.09.2006 09:35:10->> FTP: Connection established
11.09.2006 09:35:10->> Lade Blacklist
11.09.2006 09:35:10->> entpacke Blacklist
11.09.2006 09:35:10->> Blacklist geladen
11.09.2006 09:35:10->> Start Wissensdatenbank
11.09.2006 09:35:10->> Parse itemcache
11.09.2006 09:35:10<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:2)
11.09.2006 09:35:10->> Start Parsen 12258531
11.09.2006 09:35:10<<- ClientVersion: 5595
11.09.2006 09:35:14<<- Typ2 hat 0 neue Einträge
11.09.2006 09:35:14->> Ende Parsen 12262609
11.09.2006 09:35:14->> Parse questcache
11.09.2006 09:35:14<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:1)
11.09.2006 09:35:14->> Start Parsen 12262625
11.09.2006 09:35:14<<- ClientVersion: 5595
11.09.2006 09:35:14<<- Typ1 hat 0 neue Einträge
11.09.2006 09:35:14->> Ende Parsen 12262875
11.09.2006 09:35:14->> Parse creaturecache
11.09.2006 09:35:14<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:3)
11.09.2006 09:35:14->> Start Parsen 12262890
11.09.2006 09:35:14<<- ClientVersion: 5595
11.09.2006 09:35:15<<- Typ3 hat 0 neue Einträge
11.09.2006 09:35:15->> Ende Parsen 12263406
11.09.2006 09:35:15->> Sprachkontrolle
11.09.2006 09:35:15->> keine neuen Daten gefunden
11.09.2006 09:35:15->> FTP: Disconnecting.
11.09.2006 09:35:15->> FTP: Disconnected.
```

Hilft das schon oder braucht ihr noch mehr Infos?


Schöne Grüße
Ehnix


----------



## Regnor (11. September 2006)

Hallo, wir haben ein Problem in unseren Cachingroutinen entdeckt. 
Dabei wurden zwar alle Daten erfolgreich in die Datenbank eingetragen, aber nicht auf der Webseite angezeigt. B3n und Crowley sind bereits an der Lösung dran.

Gruß Regnor


----------



## Ehnix (11. September 2006)

Regnor schrieb:


> Hallo, wir haben ein Problem in unseren Cachingroutinen entdeckt.
> Dabei wurden zwar alle Daten erfolgreich in die Datenbank eingetragen, aber nicht auf der Webseite angezeigt. B3n und Crowley sind bereits an der Lösung dran.
> 
> Gruß Regnor




Ah super. Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schöne Grüße
Ehnix


----------



## Rascal (11. September 2006)

Regnor schrieb:


> Hallo, wir haben ein Problem in unseren Cachingroutinen entdeckt.
> Dabei wurden zwar alle Daten erfolgreich in die Datenbank eingetragen, aber nicht auf der Webseite angezeigt. B3n und Crowley sind bereits an der Lösung dran.
> 
> Gruß Regnor



Puh, die Wolken lichten sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

